# Can my husband & I + 18 month old live comfortably on 45,000AED per month



## Moving

Hello

My husband and I are planning a move to Dubai with our 18 month old. My husband has been offerred a salary of 45,000AED per month which includes a housing allowance. I have a background in PR and will be looking for a job when I get there, provided I can find part-time daycare which I have heard is difficult. 

Will we be able to live comfortably on his salary ie. be able to go out occassionally, travel, buy clothes etc. 

Am I being realistic to think that I can find part-time work and balance childcare? 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Moving said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I are planning a move to Dubai with our 18 month old. My husband has been offerred a salary of 45,000AED per month which includes a housing allowance. I have a background in PR and will be looking for a job when I get there, provided I can find part-time daycare which I have heard is difficult.
> 
> Will we be able to live comfortably on his salary ie. be able to go out occassionally, travel, buy clothes etc.
> 
> Am I being realistic to think that I can find part-time work and balance childcare?
> 
> Thank you for your response.


Have a look at this: -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html


----------



## cphoenix

I guess it all comes down to what "comfortably" means to you. From my experience in Dubai, I'd guess that AED 45,000 for a couple and a child is more than enough. 45K would allow you to live in a nice 2 bedroom, 5 minutes away from your husbands workplace, lease a nice car, go out on weekends, etc...If you wanna save up for investment or whatever, you could probably do that, too.


----------

